# Bottle show finds



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

I went to my first bottle show yesterday and I was about like a kid in a candy store!
 I got myself a few affordable poisons:

 This one had a couple of bursted bubbled so I got it cheap:


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

I got this one and thought I might have found a good one.
 Quilted sides with "poison" vertically embossed:


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought these 2 were cool.
 I thought they were the exact same bottle until I put them side by side:


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

Another case of thinking I had 2 of the same bottle but different sizes.
 Then I noticed one had "poison" written vertically and the other with horizontal letters:


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

A diamond shaped "poison".


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

This cobalt is a cool one:


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

English Poison?


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

Another English poison?


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

Then I came acroos the one I just couldn't leave on the table:


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

I am not sure about this one.
 Stephen..... is this an official poison?
 I like the way it looks. Six sides and has "SANTALETS" on the side.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

It was a fun day and I had a blast looking at all the glass wonders on the dealers tables.
 I saw 5 or 6 poisns I could only dream about. When the prices got upwards of $200 to $300 each I had to smile and walk away.
 I did see a brown "coffin" shaped poison bottle similar to my cobalt with the contents inside and a part of the lable intact. The fellow had $695 on it. WOW

 []


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like you had a good time.  Nice first haul.  Lets start at the top, shall we? []

 KC-4.  With the open bubbles, hope you didnt pay more than $20.  It's $80-$100 if undamaged.

 KO-5  These are common.  Come in different shades of amber.  There is a variant without Poison (the ones we have for sale)  Worth about the same too.

 Pair of KR-9s.  These are the same family as the clear one you got.  These are common as well in this size, but as you can see, same height in these bottles doesn't mean same footprint.  And I know after looking at our small clear, these did not come out of the same mold... I will have to get you a copy of this chart so you can see all there is in the line.

 The next 2 always gets me.  They look so simular.  Left one is a KS-8.  Comes in Cornflower as well, and the variant is missing the ribs.  The one on the right is a KS-2.  It comes in Cornflower, amber and clear.  There are larger sizes (4.5", 5", 7.75") and are rare.  The 3.25" can vary in price from $25 for the cobalt (the most common) to $60 for the clear as it's the hardest one to come by.

 The next one..is it really diamond shaped (4 flat sides) or V shaped with round back?  KD-1 if really diamond or KV-1 if V shaped.  KD is $35 and the KV is $2-$5.  Both are Eli Lilly bottles.

 KR-10 is up next.  These are popular with collectors.  They are Canadian. I really don't have a good price for these.  I don't follow them too closely..but they are somewhat scarce.  They do come in very rare clear in one smaller size.  But in this color they rage form 2.75" - 6.25".

 English poison indeed.  KO-24 and is relatively common.
 The other English is a KH-12  These also come in clear and aqua. I think there is another color as well I have forgotten to write in the book I have seen for sale, but I cant be sure.  Only come in this size and all with burst lip.

 Ah,  the KU-18.   Another very popular bottle.  There has been a few on ebay for a while..they pop on a few times a month.  This is the most common size and color.  Still brings anywhere from $50-$100.   Come in cornflower, amber ($200), ice blue (100+) and very rare green (priceless....ok $2500 but it might as well be).  There are larger sizes and these are the only ones that have NORWICH embossed on them and come in 5" and 7.5" and are rare.  If the one you saw was a larger size, that's why it was priced the way it was. 

 Last, but not least....someone either nuked it or it spent years in someone's window....and this is a good bottle.  It is a poison, but has not been listed in the book.....yet [].   Jerry thinks that these may be sanitary tablets and I attend to agree....with a name such as that.    As of yet, I couldn't give you a price for it...I'm sure you got it for relatively cheap.  One was on ebay and got no bids as he wanted a bit too much for it......maybe.  But Jerry has this bottle with all labels and it is indeed poison...  Will be a KH...will have to wait to get you a number.

 Sounds like there were some good pickin's in your area.  Wish we could have attended.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is the one with labels..


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 22, 2012)

Other side


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats LH, you got some nice looking stuff for your colection....Jim


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 22, 2012)

*"UPDATE" on K-10s*

This is one of the two earliest styles of Canadian poison bottle. In the last few years, a number of caches of the 1/2 ounce size have been found. One lady in London, Ontario found around three dozen in the basement of a building that was formerly a pharmacy. She sold them for a very reasonable $20 to $25 each. She found them in "fresh-from-the-glassworks" condition. I bought around another dozen at an auction in Stratford, Ontario four years ago. And more recently somebody in the Kingston, Ontario area has found a stash of the same bottles. Given all this, the 1/2 ounce size is hardly rare. Two other sizes that turn up with regular frequency are 1 ouncers, 2 ouncers, 3 ouncers and 4 ouncers. Larger sizes are much rarer, with the 16 ouncer only being rumoured to exist.

 Their design and original manufacture appears to trace to Nova Scotia in the very late 1890s / early 1900s, where they were made in clear and amber glass (rarest of all). Through the corporate takeovers and amalgamations that led to the formation of Dominion Glass, production of the style was spread westwards from Trenton / New Glasgow, Nova Scotia to Montreal, Toronto, Hamilton and then Wallaceburg. There are dozens and dozens of variants: regular cobalt, light cobalt, purplish cobalt, clear, amber, amber-streaked clear, SCA, pointy dots, flat dots, mould numbers on bases, no mould numbers on bases, "D" in diamond trademarks on bases, no "D" in diamond trademarks on bases, etc., etc. I've also noticed that many K-10 examples have slightly wonky necks and wobbly lips, indicating rapid and uncareful -- sloppy? -- manufacture.

 I've been collecting Canadian poison bottles for 30+ years, and my favourite K-10 is the 1/2 ouncer I pulled out of a pile of excavated dump dirt at a construction site. Only a bottom corner of the bottle was visible, but I knew what it was, almost as if it had spoken to me. Experience diggers will know this six-sense feeling.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2012)

> Last, but not least....someone either nuked it or it spent years in someone's window....and this is a good bottle.Â  It is a poison, but has not been listed in the book.....yet .Â Â  Jerry thinks that these may be sanitary tablets and I attend to agree....with a name such as that.Â


 
 Hey Mike and Stephen,

 My monitor shows Mike's Santalets bottle as kind of a cornflower, or light cobalt. Is that close?

 Santalets seems to have been a VD treatment:  "Santalets (Sharp & Dohme), represented as a treatment, remedy and cure for gonorrhea, gleet, catarrh of the bladder -- acute or chronic -- whether due to gonorrheal infections or other causes...

 Methylets (Sharp & Dohme) claimet to be of great value in all forms of urethritis, especially gonorrheal and allied varities." From.

 There's a clear one in the Charlotte Museum of History. "...Analysis of a sample of the article by the Bureau of Chemistry of this department showed that the contents of the capsules consisted of oil of sandalwood..." From.

 Charlie, and Stephen, and I have a similar Santal de Midy bottle.




From.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

_KC-4.  With the open bubbles, hope you didnt pay more than $20.  It's $80-$100 if undamaged. _ 

*I only paid $13 for it so I was happy to get it as an example.*

_KO-5  These are common.  Come in different shades of amber.  There is a variant without Poison (the ones we have for sale)  Worth about the same too._

*I just figured the one with "poison" embossed on it would be a different bottle. Anyway, I like that one best even if it isn't worth any more than the one without "POISON".*

_Pair of KR-9s.  These are the same family as the clear one you got.  These are common as well in this size, but as you can see, same height in these bottles doesn't mean same footprint.  And I know after looking at our small clear, these did not come out of the same mold... I will have to get you a copy of this chart so you can see all there is in the line._

*So, it appears you can have a collection of one bottle designation with several variations (LOL).*

_The next 2 always gets me.  They look so simular.  Left one is a KS-8.  Comes in Cornflower as well, and the variant is missing the ribs.  The one on the right is a KS-2.  It comes in Cornflower, amber and clear.  There are larger sizes (4.5", 5", 7.75") and are rare.  The 3.25" can vary in price from $25 for the cobalt (the most common) to $60 for the clear as it's the hardest one to come by._

*The KS-2 has the label and contents and is 3" tall.*

_The next one..is it really diamond shaped (4 flat sides) or V shaped with round back?  KD-1 if really diamond or KV-1 if V shaped.  KD is $35 and the KV is $2-$5.  Both are Eli Lilly bottles._

*It's a diamond shape (4 sides). I gave $12 for it.*

_KR-10 is up next.  These are popular with collectors.  They are Canadian. I really don't have a good price for these.  I don't follow them too closely..but they are somewhat scarce.  They do come in very rare clear in one smaller size.  But in this color they rage form 2.75" - 6.25"._

*I like this one..... The large "POISON" on the front really stands out. It is 3 1/2" tall.*

_English poison indeed.  KO-24 and is relatively common._

*My KO-24 is 8" tall. I was trying to stay with smaller bottles at first but I just love the looks of this one.*

_The other English is a KH-12  These also come in clear and aqua. I think there is another color as well I have forgotten to write in the book I have seen for sale, but I cant be sure.  Only come in this size and all with burst lip._

*This one is 7 1/4" tall. Same idea as above.*


_Ah,  the KU-18.   Another very popular bottle.  There has been a few on ebay for a while..they pop on a few times a month.  This is the most common size and color.  Still brings anywhere from $50-$100.   Come in cornflower, amber ($200), ice blue (100+) and very rare green (priceless....ok $2500 but it might as well be).  There are larger sizes and these are the only ones that have NORWICH embossed on them and come in 5" and 7.5" and are rare.  If the one you saw was a larger size, that's why it was priced the way it was. _ 

*The seller had $125 on it but after passing his table for the forth time I haded him $80 for it. I just had to have a "coffin".*

_Last, but not least....someone either nuked it or it spent years in someone's window....and this is a good bottle.  It is a poison, but has not been listed in the book.....yet [].   Jerry thinks that these may be sanitary tablets and I attend to agree....with a name such as that.    As of yet, I couldn't give you a price for it...I'm sure you got it for relatively cheap.  One was on ebay and got no bids as he wanted a bit too much for it......maybe.  But Jerry has this bottle with all labels and it is indeed poison...  Will be a KH...will have to wait to get you a number._

*I found this one on a table for $1. I figured that price was good no matter what it turned out to be.*

_Sounds like there were some good pickin's in your area.  Wish we could have attended._

 I had a ball!!!!! Maybe you can come next year!


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

> surfaceone
> 
> 
> Hey Mike and Stephen,
> ...


 
 Yes, this bottle is a light cobalt color. It also has a bit of a haze so maybe that is throwing the true color off a bit.

 I saw that definition of "SANTALETS" on the net this morning. I wonder what was in the pill?


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> 
> 
> Ah,Â  the KU-18.Â Â  Another very popular bottle.Â  There has been a few on ebay for a while..they pop on a few times a month.Â  This is the most common size and color.Â  Still brings anywhere from $50-$100.Â Â  Come in cornflower, amber ($200), ice blue (100+) and very rare green (priceless....ok $2500 but it might as well be).Â  There are larger sizes and these are the only ones that have NORWICH embossed on them and come in 5" and 7.5" and are rare.Â  *If the one you saw was a larger size, that's why it was priced the way it was.*


 
 OH, BTW, the amber KU-18 was only 3 1/4" but it had the contents and HALF of the label.
 This is why the fellow said his price was $695.

 Do you think he had over priced this bottle?


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 23, 2012)

2 words... HELL YES!

 It's a $200 bottle on a good day.  Today a bit less, like most bottles.  A particle label adds no value.  You need 90%+ to really make it worth more.  Contents are a plus, if that's important to you.  But even today I wouldn't pay more than 200 even with those extras.


----------

